

XBMC Unveils an Official Beta for Android Devices - gavindouglas
http://lifehacker.com/5965435/xbmc-unveils-an-official-beta-for-android-devices?tag=android-downloads

======
gavindouglas
Good news for Android set-top hopers out there. Anybody try the Pivos Xios
yet? I'm not quite-ready to ditch my XBMC box, but when the time comes:
<http://www.pivosgroup.com/xios.html>

